# Paul the octopus vs. Mani the parakeet



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

So, now we have two clairvoyant animals predicting the world champion in football. Paul, an octopus in a German aquarium, seems to think that Spain is going to win. Mani, a Malaysian parakeet votes for Holland. Which one will get it right?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Just to add more, Mani is a parakeet who help an Indian/Malay uncle doing clairvoyant in Singapore. His location is in Little India area, I've passed this counter many times, and now I think he is on nation eye. Soooo.... since this is the only times Singapore had anything to do on World Cup I must choose MANI THE PARAKEEEET.....


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I voted for the octopus. I just get the feeling those creatures know more than they let on! Saying that, I hope he's wrong with the Spain prediction.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Paul the octopus knows his football. They should give him a job as an analyst.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Mani the parakeet has also predicted with great success, also parakeets have the ability to learn language.

Which animal is more intelligent now?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> Mani the parakeet has also predicted with great success, also parakeets have the ability to learn language.
> 
> Which animal is more intelligent now?


Well, I'm all for Mani being right when it comes to the final.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I knew Paul before, we used to hang up in Pacific Ocean. Except me he had only two friends, elephant seals, Tim and John. They never talked to him... I never learned... why...


----------



## Kjell (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd really like Mani to be right and I think he will be. Paul has been wrong before and in all honesty I think he's not really psychic animal. Mani on the other hand...


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

As the match is coming close I can tell that I'm afraid that Paul gets it right, although I hope Mani does. Isn't there a saying that mani speaks?


----------



## The Student (Jul 4, 2010)

Voted for Paul. Hope Paul is wrong.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Voted for Mani & hope he's right


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

The Student said:


> Voted for Paul. Hope Paul is wrong.


Same here. Spain is the better team (the best team in the world right now), but I support Holland.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope neither wins.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm afraid that's not an option. Why would you like that?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Same here. Spain is the better team (the best team in the world right now), but I support Holland.


Having just seen the match I thought Holland played really dirty. I'm glad Spain won just for that.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Having just seen the match I thought Holland played really dirty. I'm glad Spain won just for that.


I agree that Holland played dirty and that Spain deserved to win. I'm not happy about it though.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Shame on me who must have fallen asleep just minutes before Spain's goal, only to wake up some three hours later.

Is there something that we should learn about this? Cephalopods seem more reliable than birds where football is concerned...

Congratulations to Spain all the same!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Cephalopods are more intelligent than we give them credit for. I don't think they're that far behind dolphins, dogs, horses (& maybe they are equal?). In any case, Paul's predictions can maybe just be a case of luck and coincidence...


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I totally agree. To be honest, Paul and Mani were the only reason why I began to watch the finals, falling asleep both times, only missing the decisive goal by minutes. Still, it was nearly as exciting as watching opera. My greatest concern was, what would have happened, if they had run out of the yellow cards.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

But the chance percentage for being 8/8 is still impressive. Given that the Octy never say draw, this is mean somehow make him/her more handicap in preliminary round. The wikipedia gives some 'scientific' reason, that the flag's strip is what attracting the Octy. Then his memory remembered well the three Germany strips, but in case of Serbia and Spain he did confuse (both also have strips in their flag). But again, should I believe in Octopus?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I wouldn't entrust an octopus with any important decisions concerning my own life, no matter what its track record...


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Since Paul is an remarkably infallible cephalopod (at least he hasn't been proved wrong yet!) we should propose the following two options to him:

1 - God 

2 - No God

It's the only way to be sure!


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Paul hasn't been entirely infallible. During the previous European Football Mastership Games he made a wrong prediction - once. Maybe that just shows his ability to learn from his own mistakes!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Muahaha...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Paul doesn’t predict. He commands. Those who disobey lose.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

All hail St. Paul, He has proven Himself to be a prophet of the Lord.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> All hail St. Paul, He has proven Himself to be a prophet of the Lord.


If Bach was still around he would honour him with a cantata.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

our trully mahatma gandhi, who use his charm to give us happiness rather than to buy a TOTO (lottery). ;P


----------

